# How to have the voice in the navigation program?



## badedo (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi,

I really appreciate if anyone knows how to solve this problem.
I downloaded the navigation Gen5 vers.9.1. I loaded it into my car I shows the route, but it doesn't have the voice. I put in the address and it said that it doesn't have the address for it.......... what should I do? When I copy it to the DVD, I copy it with the Nero Data writing....... Tried to burn it with DVDFab, not success....... had error......... Thanks.:sigh:
My car is Lexus ES 350


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

badedo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I really appreciate if anyone knows how to solve this problem.
> I downloaded the navigation Gen5 vers.9.1. I loaded it into my car I shows the route, but it doesn't have the voice. I put in the address and it said that it doesn't have the address for it.......... what should I do? When I copy it to the DVD, I copy it with the Nero Data writing....... Tried to burn it with DVDFab, not success....... had error......... Thanks.:sigh:
> My car is Lexus ES 350


 Sounds like yer using the wrong program to burn it with, you may try the lexus forum for more success.


----------

